
Checklist about Engineering Reliable Mobile Applications - florianmari
https://appreliability.co/
======
richardwhiuk
This is adding so little value it's difficult to take seriously.

Typos on the front page:

\- ressources

\- Cliend-Side

Priority is in three different colours, but none of them correlating with the
thing identified.

~~~
commandlinefan
Well, one potential use of this checklist is when project management insists
that you "break your work down into estimatable tasks" you can dazzle them
with a lot of this bullshit to get them off your back while you focus on
actually getting some work done.

~~~
0xCMP
Still, more work needs to be done for this to be "front of HN" quality.

